# I made a cooling mat :-)



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I have been working on making cooling mats. I made a successful Raisin-sized prototype yesterday  I have ironed out the kinks, the next one will be a large one for my big boy, it will have 4 pockets to put in ice packs, and the snaps will be on the inside (I never used snaps before, and didn't think to put them in before sewing lol). Here is the outcome:

The mat itself:










Where the ice packs go:










A side view, you can see the ice pack inside in the pocket:










Some pics of the dogs with the mat:




























I took Thrall to a bully meetup a few weeks ago, and we couldn't stay too long because of the heat, so I really wanted a cooling mat, but they are like $100+ online, so I made my own  My mom and Mike want me to set up a webstore on my site for toys and stuff that I make, and I'm thinking about it.

This is what Thrall does while I slave over toys and accessories for him:










I took this pic the other night, and thought it was just too cute.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Love your dogs, I want an English Bulldog so bad but they are soo expensive =*( by the way that cooling mat idea is great. I gotta make one for Bernie for after our workouts..


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Love your dogs, I want an English Bulldog so bad but they are soo expensive =*( by the way that cooling mat idea is great. I gotta make one for Bernie for after our workouts..


Back when I was looking for a pit pup I saw bullies that cost 2x more than I paid for Thrall lol. I remember thinking OMG what's so special about these dogs that makes them worth $5k??? I'll take my healthy EB over a sickly and disfigured bully any day lol. If you think Thrall's a doll, just wait til you see the new pup ;-) The breed I'm getting is a secret lol, but I put a deposit on a pup.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It looks great  Love the doggies their too cute


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

:clap: Very CUTE!!! And such a good idea! :clap: I would certainly be interested in a considerably cheaper model you are suggesting. Hope your store idea takes off!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Back when I was looking for a pit pup I saw bullies that cost 2x more than I paid for Thrall lol. I remember thinking OMG what's so special about these dogs that makes them worth $5k??? I'll take my healthy EB over a sickly and disfigured bully any day lol. If you think Thrall's a doll, just wait til you see the new pup ;-) The breed I'm getting is a secret lol, but I put a deposit on a pup.


Bulldogs range from 2-3k around here =(* at least good ones.. and I think I am going to guess that you are getting a frenchie am I right?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Bulldogs range from 2-3k around here =(* at least good ones.. and I think I am going to guess that you are getting a frenchie am I right?


Nope no frenchie, though frenchie was in the running  The breeder has 2 litters, the first was born end of april, and the second was end of may. There are 2 avaliable females from the first litter, but she will not choose which of the 3 females she will keep for the ring until they are 8 weeks. If she takes the one I want, and I don't want either of the other 2 (if I told you why you would know the breed lol) I get first pick of the 4 pups in the second litter. Thrall was exactly in the range you said btw  He came from a good breeder. I know a girl who paid $4k for an EB from a BYB. In EBs it is really common for them to come from Eastern European puppy mills, especially, Russia, and the Ukraine, and also Lithuania. Her dog was advertised as coming from "International champion lines" If you ever see that phrase, RUN! Her dog has Epilepsy, blew both knees in the back (blew one while squatting to poo), and has had 2 cherry eye surgeries, and probably needs entropian surgery on both. It took me a while but I found a good breeder in the US, who had just stopped showing because she has 2 handicapped children and lives in the middle of no where, and with 2 adult handicapped children it got too difficult for her to travel to shows. I have a pup from her last show litter. She has had another litter, but it was a bitch she never showed, and none of the pups were up to her previous standards IMO. I got really lucky, and had perfect timing.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Nope no frenchie, though frenchie was in the running  The breeder has 2 litters, the first was born end of april, and the second was end of may. There are 2 avaliable females from the first litter, but she will not choose which of the 3 females she will keep for the ring until they are 8 weeks. If she takes the one I want, and I don't want either of the other 2 (if I told you why you would know the breed lol) I get first pick of the 4 pups in the second litter.


Boston?....


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Boston?....


Nope, not a boston either  Too close to a pug lol, and one spoiled brat is enough.


----------



## Shiver (May 12, 2010)

I had never even thought about cooling mats before. I didn't know they were out there. I have always used frozen gallons of water and wrapped them in pillow cases. I am going to have to get a cooling mat. Love the idea. I have one huge ferret who doesn't take the heat at all. I am been really worried for when/if we get summer here.

Love the one you made. 

For selling your items check out etsy.com. Very easy way to get your 'feet wet'.


----------



## Mystro (Dec 21, 2009)

any idea how to stop them from eating it lol good idea


----------

